# Father & son available for this Sunday



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Me and my 11 year old boy will help with expenses $$ on your boat for snapper, kings, tuna, ling, macks, specks, reds, shark etc etc. I just want to see my son catch some nice fish. Both of us know how to fish and have own equipment.

Thanks

Tracy
832-419-8676


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

I know a captain out of Freeport, ive got a 13 year old son dying go offshore again. Two more people and we could split the cost between us all. I have my son the rest of the month. I can go whenever. Just a thought. I just wanna catch big fish.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Ol' Basshole said:


> I know a captain out of Freeport, ive got a 13 year old son dying go offshore again. Two more people and we could split the cost between us all. I have my son the rest of the month. I can go whenever. Just a thought. I just wanna catch big fish.


We found a boat and captain are going out this Sunday. possibly we could go another time. I will let you know how we do.

Tracy


----------



## Ol' Basshole (Sep 25, 2010)

Good deal, I hope you guys tear em up!


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

*Fun trip!*

We had a good time! 4 kings, 7 dorado and 4 snappers. We also saw a sailfish but could not get it to bite. Then the tide stopped moving and the bite was slow for snapper, but my son had a blast. He got tired and grumpy but then had a 2nd wind...lol. Thanks to Randall and his wife Leah there son Michel and there friend D.J. We had a great time and learned tones!

Pics coming soon.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Captain Randell!


----------



## salt life momma (May 1, 2011)

We are glad you both had a good time thanks for the pics 
Leah


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Timmy still has squid on his shirt....lol.


----------

